# Experienced rider seeking loan/rides around altrincham area



## jessicabannon (9 March 2015)

I'm  Jess, 28 yr old experienced with youngsters of all shapes and sizes. I've got two real babies at the moment and my main boy who is retired due to injury so am desperately seeking  something 14.2 upwards to 17hh to keep my hand in on the slightly more advanced horse!
I've broken and produced a lot of horses for various disciplines over the past few years, my favorite is my little eventing pony who qualified badminton grassroots but now I find myself feeling a bit lost as the two babies I am riding for a friend are slow to learn and aren't really the athletic types anyway.
So here I am rambling on to see if anyone out there has anything in the area that might like competing(eventing/dressage) or simply a bit of riding if owner lacks time
Thanks 
Jess


----------



## Adopter (10 March 2015)

Check out thread by dancingkris, in this North west section who was looking for part loaner and was still offering this in January.


----------



## jessicabannon (10 March 2015)

thanks for the info but id already seen and shes got someone on trial now x


----------



## EnduroRider (10 March 2015)

Hi Jessica. I'm not sure if it is what you are after or not but I am looking for someone that enjoys schooling to do some flatwork with my endurance horse during the week. The horses are based at Daresbury. Lorna


----------



## Honey08 (11 March 2015)

Where abouts are you looking Jessica?


----------



## Honey08 (11 March 2015)

Oops.  Sorry just noticed the Altringcham bit!


----------



## awilliams (9 April 2015)

Hi, tried to PM you but doesn't seem I can, I might have something that interests you, not too far from you


----------



## jessicabannon (12 May 2015)

Hi, sorry just seen this post

If you're still looking for someone my number is
07460858898

Not sure how to private message on here
Thanks


----------

